# Boot Options - Stiff + Comfort



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ride Insano is the goto big boot now, but that’s dual Boa. Nitro goes to 14 and is known for both stiff and comfy to some, could try that. I think that’s mostly speedlacing.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Synapse? They are like malamutes, almost, also 32


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's likely the restrictive fit was not necesarily the BOA, just the fit. 

I would look at the Flow Talon or Hylite, both have the capability for a dual zone liner tightening which might benefit you. Look into Deeluxe as well. May be harder to find in the US, but worth tracking down.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Edvard_Grieg said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm trying to see what other brands /models may be out there that I may be unaware of.
> 
> ...


I've got both Ride Insano and Salomon Malamute. Both are great stiff boots. Probably think the Malamutes are better in the comfort department.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> I've got both Ride Insano and Salomon Malamute. Both are great stiff boots. Probably think the Malamutes are better in the comfort department.


How much difference is there in footprint between these 2 boots?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Vans Verse are pretty stiff and comfy, double boa and the liner does not break down easily(lookin at you 32.....) also comes with a liner stiffener kit, has an X brace for ankle and stiffener rods for the tongue, people are waiting to put them in after the boot breaks down a little bit, I finally put mine in after 60+ hard days and it feels stiffer than new!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

NT.Thunder said:


> How much difference is there in footprint between these 2 boots?


They are darn near identical. The insano is probably a hair smaller.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My go to is Northwave as they seem to fit my foot the best. The Decade is what I have used forever, but I would like to try the stiffer model but forget the name.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Edvard_Grieg said:


> I have large feet (legit 13-13.5)


Hi Edvard,
You mentioned foot size. Is this a shoe size or a snowboard boot size (the two will always be different)?

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Rip154 said:


> Ride Insano is the goto big boot now, but that’s dual Boa. Nitro goes to 14 and is known for both stiff and comfy to some, could try that. I think that’s mostly speedlacing.


Will check them out- I remember looking at them when I went the Thraxis route, I believe they were close to twins at one point. 



garikgarik said:


> Synapse? They are like malamutes, almost, also 32


Will need to check these out again (been a few years, used to be more significant step down from the Malamutes, cool if that's not the case anymore.



Nivek said:


> It's likely the restrictive fit was not necesarily the BOA, just the fit.
> 
> I would look at the Flow Talon or Hylite, both have the capability for a dual zone liner tightening which might benefit you. Look into Deeluxe as well. May be harder to find in the US, but worth tracking down.


Thanks - Thraxis was 3x BOA and others have typically been multiple adjustment options - I'm finding it may be as much about 'hot spots' as it is just adjustment. I don't think any I've had so far have lacked in adjustment. I looked a bit around for some of these and definitely trickier to find locally. Given the fit issue I'm pretty hesitant to take a flyer on something I can't at least somewhat try on.



phillyphan said:


> I've got both Ride Insano and Salomon Malamute. Both are great stiff boots. Probably think the Malamutes are better in the comfort department.


Good to know - as I mentioned above, since Salomon redesigned the Malamute a few years ago they no longer fit unfortunately :-(



16gkid said:


> Vans Verse are pretty stiff and comfy, double boa and the liner does not break down easily(lookin at you 32.....) also comes with a liner stiffener kit, has an X brace for ankle and stiffener rods for the tongue, people are waiting to put them in after the boot breaks down a little bit, I finally put mine in after 60+ hard days and it feels stiffer than new!


Good to hear - it was the Vans Infuse BOA that the eyelets tore off after day 4....a little wary of trying more Vans, but maybe just a fluke. 



freshy said:


> My go to is Northwave as they seem to fit my foot the best. The Decade is what I have used forever, but I would like to try the stiffer model but forget the name.


Will take a look, I'm not familiar with them at all



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Edvard,
> You mentioned foot size. Is this a shoe size or a snowboard boot size (the two will always be different)?
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> ...


Thanks. Yeah - typically a legit 13 on the snowboard size, I typically wear closer to a 14 in athletic shoes and 13 for dress. I used your method and measure at 12" / 30.48cm....I looked up some of the Mondo details and looks like this is typically a 12.5 which isn't terribly common is probably why I end up in 13s. I did try the Malamute a couple years a go in the 12.5 and it just felt too snug (even accounting for pack-out). I may give it another go. My feet tend to be proper flippers - narrow in the back, wider in the toe box and stupidly flat.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Edvard_Grieg said:


> Thanks. Yeah - typically a legit 13 on the snowboard size, I typically wear closer to a 14 in athletic shoes and 13 for dress. I used your method and measure at 12" / 30.48cm....I looked up some of the Mondo details and looks like this is typically a 12.5 which isn't terribly common is probably why I end up in 13s. I did try the Malamute a couple years a go in the 12.5 and it just felt too snug (even accounting for pack-out). I may give it another go. My feet tend to be proper flippers - narrow in the back, wider in the toe box and stupidly flat.


Hi Edvard,

Yes, 30.48 is Mondopoint 30.5 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. The really critical thing for you here is that you get width measurements for both feet using the method above. Width is equally as important as length and you will need to match width to be able to wear your correct Mondopoint size.

Please let us know your widths so we can get this right for you.

STOKED!


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Edvard,
> 
> Yes, 30.48 is Mondopoint 30.5 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. The really critical thing for you here is that you get width measurements for both feet using the method above. Width is equally as important as length and you will need to match width to be able to wear your correct Mondopoint size.
> 
> ...


4.625" or 11.75cm that is definitely occuring in front of the mid foot/arch, and likely somewhat associated to the flat feet. It's approximately the same for both feet.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it. 11.75 cm is an EE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest Burton's Wide boot models for you as they are EEE width. The Ion Wide, Photon Wide and Ruler Wide are great choices in size 12.5. Many riders find that they do not require as stiff a boot when the size down to their correct Mondopoint size. You will be very surprised by the performance improvement.

STOKED!


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 11.75 cm is an EE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest Burton's Wide boot models for you as they are EEE width. The Ion Wide, Photon Wide and Ruler Wide are great choices in size 12.5. Many riders find that they do not require as stiff a boot when the size down to their correct Mondopoint size. You will be very surprised by the performance improvement.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks - is that different for snowboard boots vs normal shoes? I've never worn wide shoes, and in fact when trying them on they tend to be sloppy. Looking at some online charts the 4.625 in a 13/14 shoe appears to fall in the D (maybe single E) territory. 

Thanks again for all the help, just trying to educate myself.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
Comparing to shoes is never advised because production can be all across the board on shoes. This is the best chart to use for snowboard boots: https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG . You are mid range for EE width. 

STOKED!


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

A quick update...went to Evo to try a couple boots on..they measured me at a 13 with a standard foot measuring device. They put me in some Dialogue BOAs which were quite comfortable, but had some concerns about stiffness, I ended up tracking down a 12.5 Malamute though and I think it might be ok..how much touching should there be? If I'm upright I can feel some pressure on touching toes, if I'm squatting in a stance my feet back in well and it's less pronounced...I'm assuming some level of pack out to make them more comfortable. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Edvard,

This is not sounding correct. . It would really be best if you could post images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. We can get this much more accurate for you than a shop and we will know for sure your sizes. 

You are an EE width so a standard Malamute in 12.5 (D width) should not fit well at all, nor should a standard width 13.

Please measure your feet using this method with images of each showing the whole foot, measuring device and wall:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------

